# General > Reunions >  Presto/Safeway Reunion, Aug 5th, FSC

## Squares

Anyone Interested?

----------


## clover

what shop is reunion for

----------


## Bill Fernie

A new reunion section has been set up with information about the reunion to be held on 5 August 2006 in the Francis Street Club.  Tickets from the store in Wick.

As it isoften difficult to get round all your old friends on the evening of a reunion they have also set up a maybe more sedate Karoke and food afternoon on 6 August from 2.00pm

Linda Mackay is leading the team organising the vent and will be pleased to hear from anyone.

Leave messages here for the organising group or get in touch direct at the store.  Let them know soon about your ticket requirements as numbers may be limited.

For more details an updates go to http://www.caithness.org/reunions/pr...ield/index.htm

----------

